# my cat has cat flu :(



## sarahteacher28 (Feb 12, 2008)

We has just rehomed a rescue cat from the RSPCA, within a week he has come down with cat flu. He has been so poorly and wehave had daily visits to the vet. Can any one suggest anything to speed up his recovery?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

How sad the poor little soul 
Have you seen this site cat flue in The AnswerBank: Animals & Nature
it is well worth a look you can ask questions and get the answers you need


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Poor little man, hope he's feeling better soon.

Ang x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bless-don't be to disheartened Sarah as cat flu comes in many different forms and their not always fatal, in fact many cats can quite happily live with cat flu symptoms which only pop up from time to time such as when the cat is under stress for whatever reason and moving home is an ideal stress situation-i say this coz you hear those dreaded words and think the worst but also keep food/water dishes and litter-trays seperateGood luck for this little lad


----------



## jsands9898 (Mar 11, 2008)

I also have just got a new 5 month old kitten from a rehoming centre. Unfortunately within a couple of days he developed symptoms of Cat Flu. We took him straight down the vet. Shortly after the rehoming centre cat section was shut because all the poor cats there had Cat Flu. My main problem is my existing cat has unfortunately caught it from the new kitten. I have always kept his vaccinations up to date but did not realise they can still catch it. The kitten's symptoms have cleared and my other cats symptoms have almost cleared (they are being kept seperately to prevent re-infection). I have read that cats can become carriers for life, does this mean that perhaps one of the cats could continually re-infect the other??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

No they cannot re-infect JS as they already carry it,but one can set symptoms of the virus in another


----------



## Nuttacatz (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi since last night one of my two cats has suddenly developed a watery clear runny nose (just one side) and eye (also just one side) then late last night she started sneezing blood  I am worried that she is congested and that if she keeps sneezing like this she might hurt herself (dont worry i am already gonna take her to vets. this is to ease her distress in the meantime) and I was wondering if putting some Olbas oil near her wud help her or harm her? does anyone know? I'm scared to try it without checking as i really dont want to cause her any more discomfort! Many thanx in advance to anyone who answers. For those of you who's cats are also suffering I am praying for you! All the best! xxx NuttaCatz

PS any other advice or suggestions would be sooo much appreciated!!! 

PPS I read that cat flu is contagious before the symptoms develop so is it worth distressing my two cats more by attempting to separate them?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*probably too late to seperate them now  as the signs are in the other cat? im not sure about the Olbas as i no babies cant have it as it could make their nose bleed  but a trip to the vets is the best thing as they could give you medications for the others even if it is just as a pracaution x*


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

L-Lysine is good for lessening the time of cat flu. and also at preventing outbreaks.


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry also forgot to say, sitting in the bathroom with the cat helps loosen the snot, the steam really helps. you can put vicks in steaming water also. definatly needs a vet trip, tho antibiotics wont clear the virus, they do prevent it getting on there chest. if they are really poorly, you could also ask the vet for interferon, this attacks the virus its self.


----------



## Maisie&Miley (Jun 24, 2008)

im sorry, i have no advice but just wanted to wish your baby puss a speedy recovery x x x (((HUGS))) x x x


----------



## Nuttacatz (Nov 17, 2008)

thanx for all the helpful messages! i will try the vicks thing and give the olbas oil a rain check. her nose is already bleeding so i dont want to make that worse! 

my other cat is showing no signs as yet of having cat flu so far thank god. still not sure if its worth separating them coz before we knew the first cat was ill they were licking each others faces and playing etc... so prolly too late for that. Aww God i feel for the second cat when he does show symptoms!!!  anyway thanx for answering all of you. Im really glad i found this forum coz i was worried sick and reading some of ur words has calmed me down a little! xxx 

HEHE shud b interesting to see how my cat enjoys being stuck in the bathroom with me when im having my bath/shower! haha!  think i will add some menthol radox to the bath so the fumes help her


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi ive recently had a big outbreak of calcivirus,with careful hygiene mea sures proper vet care and time have now been clear for a long timefor stuffed up kittys id recommend putting her in a cat carrier put a bowl of boiling water outside carrier door with a few drops of olbus oil in then cover carrier with a large towel,mine loved this and would get in by themselves and not want to get out its perfectly safe,and very effective.


----------



## moscowbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

Unfortunatly there is not much you can do other than keep her walm and a good trick is if she is not eating much to walm her food up, as when they suffer from flu they cannot smell food properly, walming it a little works a treat in getting a cat to eat a little, hope this a bit helpfull. also when my cat had flu my vet recomended olbas oil, just a little on a tissue and just waffed it under the cats nose when they are dosing or asleep is great..xx


----------



## Moggiemoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Same thing has happened to me, I went to The Celia Hammond Rescue centre in London on Saurday to adopt a cat which I did, she is lovely and settled in on the day very well, but went down hill from there and by Tuesday she was back at the centre. She has been there a week now on antibiotics and the vet checked her again yesterday, but she still is not eating, How long does cat flu go on for? I only had her 2 days and miss her very much


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

wrinkles said:


> sorry also forgot to say, sitting in the bathroom with the cat helps loosen the snot, the steam really helps. you can put vicks in steaming water also. definatly needs a vet trip, tho antibiotics wont clear the virus, they do prevent it getting on there chest. if they are really poorly, you could also ask the vet for interferon, this attacks the virus its self.


i used obas oil when i had raffles as he had calicivirus some years ago and he carried it right up to the end. i invested in a dehumidifier and put the obas oil in that as well as running the shower. he slept for hours in the bathroom in the steam bless him


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> L-Lysine is good for lessening the time of cat flu. and also at preventing outbreaks.


Yes, but only effective in cases of feline herpes!


----------

